# Uncle Bobs make the Bigtime in a Microsoft Ad



## tbadowski (Apr 30, 2013)

First learned the term "Uncle Bob" here, now I recognize him everywhere, including this new commercial for Cell phones.


Switch to the Nokia Lumia 920 Windows Phone -- Engadget's Readers Choice Smartphone of the Year


----------



## Nishi Drew (May 3, 2013)

The real joke is that we have a family friend called Bob, who is often called uncle Bob, and he's a photographer who covers events.

Case of the commercial I would instead refer to Uncle Bobs as "the guy with the big camera that wants us to think he's the photographer of the wedding when he isn't" or just a family member that wants to/agreed to take photos because he just has a nice camera.
But LOL, people fight over phones too much


----------

